# مزيل الدهون للحوائط و الشفاط و البوتاجاز



## سلامة فتحي (9 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة من السهل أن نصنع مزيل دهون بطريقة بسيطة للحوائط والشفاط والبوتاجاز وليس مكلفا ًولا يضر اليد عند الاستعمال أن شاء الله 
المكونات :
1 لتر كيروسين عديم الرائحة يضاف إليه من 10جرام إلي 15 جرام سيمسول الاسم العلمي نونيل الفينول ويضاف 200جرام ماء هذه المكونات 
التصنيع
أحضر زجاجة ماء فارغة 2لتر ضع 200جرام ماء ثم أذب السيمسول في الماء ثم ضع الكيروسين العديم الرائحة ثم قم برج المكونات بشدة تحصل علي مستحلب أبيض صالح لإذالة أي دهون - جرب هذه العينة البسيطة فإن نالت إعجابك وأردت أن تعمل كمية كبيرة ضاعف النسبة وأن تعذر عليك شراء الكيروسين العديم الرائحة يمكنك تصنيعه ويوجد في المنتدي طريقة عمله وإن كان الكيروسين به بعض الرائحة يمكنك التغلب عليها بإضافة الرائحة المناسبه مثل الياسمين الورد أي رائحة قبل التصنيع .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه التركيبه


----------



## جمال المصرى 1 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
كنت عاوز اعرف اماكن شراء كيروسين عديم الرائحة


----------



## سلامة فتحي (14 نوفمبر 2014)

قوانين المنتدي تمنع من ذكر عنوين ولكن ممكن ارسل لك رسالة


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه التركيبه​:20:


----------



## نسيم2 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور لكن هل يمكن الاستغناء عن الكيروسين


----------



## سلامة فتحي (14 ديسمبر 2014)

لا هو المذيب للدهون في هذه التركيبة


----------



## zizoamr36 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن نستخدم النفط بدلا من الكيروسين وهو موجود عند بائعي البويات ؟


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

zizoamr36 قال:


> ممكن نستخدم النفط بدلا من الكيروسين وهو موجود عند بائعي البويات ؟


نعم يمكنك استخدام النفط بدلا من الكيروسين و لكن تاكد من ان النفط ليس بنزين لان كثيرا من البائعين يبيعوا بنزين عديم اللون علي انه نفط و تستطيع التعرف عليه من الرائحه


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (23 ديسمبر 2014)

هل يفع استخدام السولار المعالج اللى حضرتك قلت عليه النفط الرومى


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (23 ديسمبر 2014)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> نعم يمكنك استخدام النفط بدلا من الكيروسين و لكن تاكد من ان النفط ليس بنزين لان كثيرا من البائعين يبيعوا بنزين عديم اللون علي انه نفط و تستطيع التعرف عليه من الرائحه


هل يفع استخدام السولار المعالج اللى حضرتك قلت عليه النفط الرومى


----------



## zizoamr36 (26 ديسمبر 2014)

ايه رايكم في اضافة ملح الليمون مع النفط؟


----------



## sabryfekry (10 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (13 يناير 2015)

بصراحة طريقة عرض للموضوع جيدة جدا مبسطة وميسرة للكل ورد م /احمد عثمان يزيد الدعم الفتى للموضوع شكرا للجميع


----------



## toystory (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رضا مغازى (15 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير على العرض الجميل


----------



## سلامة فتحي (27 فبراير 2015)

نعم السولار يقوم بعمل الكيروسين لاسيما وأن الكيروسين غير متوفر حاليا في مصر


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (2 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير ولكن السولار به نسبه من الزيت ممكن تصعب عمليه الازاله


----------



## سلامة فتحي (4 مارس 2015)

لا تقلق من ذلك أنا مجربه والنتيجة ممتازة


----------

